# How long to go :)



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Pregnant guppy.
She keeps bashing her sides on the gravel and darting around, with other females and males still chasing her....

Apologies for camera quality. 


Click for larger.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

she is def getting close how long exactly is tough to say just have the breeding box ready put her in when u feel she is about to. she may be to stressed and holding on to them so putting her in a breeding box may make her drop.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she is not 'boxy' enough yet to drop any fry. Actually she looks to me like she may have given birth fairly recently.If she is scraping and darting around she may have something on her irritating her skin or perhaps have recently dropped fry or unformed eggs and the other fish are trying to get them so they can eat them. 
other than that she is a very nice looking fish.


----------



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

She isn't the pregnantist guppy I've ever seen. She may have already droped but I'm only 11 and I'm half beginer


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I would say 1 week, or max 2


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Scaping her self ( called flashing)and dashing around is usually a sign of the ick or a skin problem. I would be medicating her instead of worring if she's pregnant. She doesn't look to be pregnant


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I will have to say thank you to Revolution to his post. The guppy in this picture gave birth to 5 healthy fry last week . My first birth! They are currently chowing down on some egg yolk - nom.


----------

